# Laziness or just delays from case officer - Subclass 189



## vmehta (Jan 25, 2016)

Folks,

Maybe someone can help me out here. 

Received EoI to invite on 12th of September 2015, PR Application lodged on 19th of September 2015. 

Case officer allocated on 20th of October 2015 - Brisbane processing centre

Received request to resubmit one work experience documents and Form 80. 

Documents submitted on 21st of October 2015

Applicant got call from Delhi Embassy to verify details of work experience / job descriptions and job roles on 24th December 2015

Since the past 3 months, no communication, no acknowledgement or movement on the application. Status shows " Application in progress "

What I cannot understand is 
- if Form 80 is so important, why is it not listed as being a necessary document
- Case officer asks for same work experience documents resubmitted; that too only for one employer out of 3
- Though documents submitted on same day, no action from the case officer
- 3 months for case officer yet no communication
- on inquiring via email or calling Brisbane Processing centre - standard answer - under process

Can someone help me understand what this might mean ?

Thanks

Vmehta


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I suppose they are verifying your information.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

vmehta said:


> Folks,
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out here.
> 
> ...


The wait can be frustrating but you have to be patient.

over 700 staff were laid off sometime around the holiday period. The DIBP was closed on certain days during the holidays. Form 80 is a required document, and it shows up on the immiaccount as well. It would have been beneficial to submit this upfront.
Also the last contact was on 24th december 2015, and thereafter it's been less than a month since they contacted you again. FYI - they consider only business days. 

Please be extremely cooperative and polite in your dealings with the DIBP.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

vmehta said:


> Folks,
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out here.
> 
> ...


Did you claim point for this employment? Did you also upload the documents for the deducted year by ACS?


----------



## vmehta (Jan 25, 2016)

*frustrated with Brisbane Centre*

The document in question, Form 80, is not listed on the immigration checklist. I had been advised that it is not a mandatory document but if the case officer requires, they would inform. 

The work experience is for Morgan Stanley. The same original documents had been submitted previously in color scan and after getting witnessed by a qualified stat declaration authority. 

I am an accountant with 70 points applying for Subclass 189. 

Appreciate the fact that there have been job cuts and people getting laid off, but would this not point towards efficiency within the department ? Sorry, I am an accountant so always think along those lines. Secondly, it took from 20th October to 24th December for someone to start verifying the documentation. 
It is beyond the total advised period of 3 months which is the most perplexing. Lastly, the department can always just mention what stage of the process. A rough ETA or timeline would have been much appreciated. I am not expecting any special favours, but just thinking that to wish for transparency and proper communication is too much to ask from a government department ?

The process is definitely not confidence inspiring.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, as someone who has experienced a long time waiting for PCCs (in vain too, I'd add), I can certainly understand where you're coming from. 

Form 80 is not mandatory but based on many others' experiences, it is advised to fill it out if you want a direct grant without CO contact.

I'm sure everyone here who are still waiting would love to have all those things you mentioned but the reality is you will just have to wait patiently. 

You can try to keep calling them but based on others' stories, the most likely response is what you already said. So, unless you can go to their office personally and speak to your CO directly, there is not much you can do.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

vmehta said:


> The document in question, Form 80, is not listed on the immigration checklist. I had been advised that it is not a mandatory document but if the case officer requires, they would inform.
> 
> The work experience is for Morgan Stanley. The same original documents had been submitted previously in color scan and after getting witnessed by a qualified stat declaration authority.
> 
> ...



Visa application is really a waiting game so a lot of patience is required. We, the applicants, are the one who need favor from DIBP and not the other way around. I believe there is some QA/QC on DIBP personnel on how they process each visa applications and that will affect individual performance appraisal so I do ot think they will deliberately delay its processing.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

What do you think of my signature mate ???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vmehta said:


> What I cannot understand is
> - if Form 80 is so important, why is it not listed as being a necessary document
> - Case officer asks for same work experience documents resubmitted; that too only for one employer out of 3
> - Though documents submitted on same day, no action from the case officer
> ...



Form 80 is not mandatory, which is why it is not listed as a necessary document. It is up to the Case Officer to decide if it's required or not. If you haven't provided it and they want it, then they will request it.
This sometimes happens. Whether it's because the Case Officer cannot see that you have submitted the document already, or whether they have simply overlooked it is unknown.
How do you know the case officer is not taking any action? Perhaps they are reviewing your documents or doing background checks. Perhaps they are simply working on other cases. This doesn't mean they are lazy.
As said above, perhaps they are working on other aspects of your application or on other applications.
The standard answer is that your application is under progress, because that is the status of your application. They cannot usually give you more specific information.


----------



## kvin27 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hi*

Same case and same processing centre. Making any contacts with them is not a good idea, as they have clearly mentioned that no calls or emails will be entertained during this period. This will only delay you processing time. I can understand that 'waiting kills'. Even, I am going through the same emotions as you are. But, we have to be patient. Hope, sweeter times await us.

Best Luck,
Vinay


----------



## joshipriyank_565 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Same here*



kvin27 said:


> Same case and same processing centre. Making any contacts with them is not a good idea, as they have clearly mentioned that no calls or emails will be entertained during this period. This will only delay you processing time. I can understand that 'waiting kills'. Even, I am going through the same emotions as you are. But, we have to be patient. Hope, sweeter times await us.
> 
> Best Luck,
> Vinay


Same here buddy. I got ITA on April 24, 2015 and visa application was made on June 5, 2015. Even after 9 months from the date of application I did not hear anything from CO. Waiting really kills. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Guys

Any update on your cases. For me CO contacted on 19Mar 2016 for additional docs on work experience. I did upload the docs as well as replied to email on 22 Mar 2016. More than 11 weeks passed with no updates. Similar cases as mine are getting wihin 3 months.

The doubt i have is is the CO waiting for further verification through my organisation , in which case i am not aware still. This was the case with one of my friend and luckliy he came to to know

I am applying PR under 189 subclass with 75 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I really hope they would clear up the backlog guys.


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I really hope they would clear up the backlog guys.


I did send a reminder email after 11 weeks i.e last week . I am not sure if its coincidence that i got the visa grant now i.d today 10 Jun. So overall from ACS to EOI to VISA stage , it took 6 months out of 3 months the process was with the case officer. But glad the patience pays and i finally got the grant


----------

